# Android remote app



## kevin12345 (Apr 19, 2010)

Check out TIVO commander. Just found it in the market and it seems like a great remote app for android users.


----------



## windsurfdog (May 1, 2009)

Thanks for the heads-up. It does look good. I'll download it tonight to my DX and give it a go.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

Wow! This is fantastic!!! I am extremely impressed with what this program can do on my Xoom. You can browse what it has recorded, play it back, search, set up a recording, and use a live remote that looks exactly like a TiVo remote!

That said, there is a LOT of room for improvement on a tablet with a larger UI. Looks like it is designed primarily with a phone size screen in mind. But it is already a tremendously useful application and I highly encourage all you Android users to check it out!

I am very excited to see how this program will evolve. Drop him a positive note here: http://arantius.com/contact or arantius At gmail.com


----------



## lafos (Nov 8, 2004)

I got it to work for 1 Premiere, but not for the other three. The NP list is for the first one I set up. 

I like it, and hope it can be extended to handle multiple Premieres. I use RCX for the other controls.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

lafos said:


> I got it to work for 1 Premiere, but not for the other three. The NP list is for the first one I set up.
> 
> I like it, and hope it can be extended to handle multiple Premieres. I use RCX for the other controls.


This is a first release, I expect people to be flooding him with suggestions for improvements. I am kinda sad you rated it only 3 stars... even with the limitations, it is the best TiVo Android app yet. Plus it is free!

Since it is open source, you programmers out there can contribute, too!

https://github.com/arantius/TiVo-Commander


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

I couldn't get it to work on my premire.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> I couldn't get it to work on my premire.


There are several things you might have to do. You might have to enter the IP address of your TiVO into the app. On my Xoom, I had to add it manually. On my Evo 3D, it somehow found the Premiere automatically.

Then you have to enter your TiVo media access key. If you don't know it, you have to look it up on your TiVo. It is under Media Access Key under Account & System Information under Settings & Messages

You also have to set the TiVo to allow remote access (a setting on the Premiere, if you have not done so yet). It is under "Network Remote Control" under Remote & Device Settings under Settings under Settings & Messages.

Next, you probably can only use the app while your phone or tablet is connected, locally, via WiFi, to the same router that your TiVo is connected to. I don't think this stuff works over the Internet.

Just some things to check!


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

I had all that checked and corrected. I have the other TIVO remote on my phone, and that also wasn't working, so i turned off wifi, and turned it back on again, and all is working. thanks.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

oh btw. verry cool


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> I had all that checked and corrected. I have the other TIVO remote on my phone, and that also wasn't working, so i turned off wifi, and turned it back on again, and all is working. thanks.


Yep, on some phones or combinations of devices and routers, the WiFi connection can go south, silently. Glad it is working for you and you like it. Drop the guy a nice Email and review


----------



## kevin12345 (Apr 19, 2010)

Working great for me and required no set up. Also had fun messing with my wife. Sorry I have no clue why the tivo is randomly changing channels lol.


----------



## DonaldBurns65144 (Jan 11, 2011)

I started a thread some time ago asking for an iPad-like app, ask and thou shall receive. Thank you for making Tivo Commander!


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

DonaldBurns65144 said:


> I started a thread some time ago asking for an iPad-like app, ask and thou shall receive. Thank you for making Tivo Commander!


Don't thank any of us! 

If you like it, give it a high rating and write a nice review on Google Market and then drop the author a thanks Email!


----------



## DonaldBurns65144 (Jan 11, 2011)

Wasn't thanking anyone here - that was a thanks to the maker.


----------



## lafos (Nov 8, 2004)

crxssi said:


> This is a first release, I expect people to be flooding him with suggestions for improvements. I am kinda sad you rated it only 3 stars... even with the limitations, it is the best TiVo Android app yet. Plus it is free!
> 
> Since it is open source, you programmers out there can contribute, too!
> 
> https://github.com/arantius/TiVo-Commander


Sorry that my rating bothers you, but giving 4-5 didn't seem right. If the app develops, there's room for upward movement.


----------



## akaussie (Aug 18, 2010)

How long did it take everyone to get the 'My Shows' portion to be populated on the app?
I haven't been able to get that portion to load yet. I've got the IP and MAK entered, Remote control access in enabled on the TP, I'm able to pull up my recorded shows in KMTTG. I've toggled wifi on my phone a few times, but no luck. 
There are no problems with controlling the TP via the remote portion of the app, so it is communicating.
Any thoughts from anyone on how to get it to work?


----------



## DonaldBurns65144 (Jan 11, 2011)

My Android phone pulls up the "My Shows" list in about 5 seconds. 

As an OBTW, the recently deleted list is not available.


----------



## emeril2k1 (Sep 9, 2004)

crxssi said:


> You also have to set the TiVo to allow remote access (a setting on the Premiere, if you have not done so yet). It is under "Network Remote Control" under Remote & Device Settings under Settings under Settings & Messages.


Thank you! That was what I was missing. My Evo 3D was also able to find the IP address automaticaly after setting the remote access correctly.

Looks like a great app so far!


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Is there a cost for this application or is it free?


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

aaronwt said:


> Is there a cost for this application or is it free?


It is not only free, it is Open Source, and multi-device.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

akaussie said:


> How long did it take everyone to get the 'My Shows' portion to be populated on the app?


On my Xoom, it is nearly instant (but I also don't have any shows other than suggestions right now). When I then click TiVo suggestions, I have a list of 15 programs in about 1 second.



> Any thoughts from anyone on how to get it to work?


See my previous postings for tips. Those are all I know


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I tried it out last night it worked pretty well. Although they need an option for multiple TiVos to remember their IP addresses instead of having enter them every time.


----------



## lafos (Nov 8, 2004)

It finds my Premieres without having to enter the IP, but it keep asking for it, the MAK, and seems to remember the NPL for the first TiVo connected.


----------



## bhoch99 (Jan 21, 2003)

This is a great app! Only thing is the physical keyboard on my original droid doesn't seem to work, I can only use the onscreen keyboard when in portrait mode. But that's a minor detail. Did I mention how awesome this app is! THANK YOU!!!


----------



## smalis (Sep 15, 2003)

kevin12345 said:


> Check out TIVO commander. Just found it in the market and it seems like a great remote app for android users.


Only works on Premieres, not on Series 3 HD's - is that correct?


----------



## robm15 (Feb 23, 2004)

smalis said:


> Only works on Premieres, not on Series 3 HD's - is that correct?


Yes, that is correct. The latest update finds my Series 3 units, but has a warning flag that states that it doesn't work with Series 3's.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

robm15 said:


> Yes, that is correct. The latest update finds my Series 3 units, but has a warning flag that states that it doesn't work with Series 3's.


He certainly has been updating it a lot. I lost count now- 5 updates? Each time brings a little more functionality or stability. The big thing missing is the guide (well, and a tablet UI version). I wonder if he even could have access to that, or if the guide is available but not documented anywhere and has to be reverse-engineered.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

Wow- I totally missed this:

http://www.gizmolovers.com/2011/12/...-android-market-due-to-tivo-takedown-request/

"The Excellent TiVo Commander Android App Pulled From Android Market Due To TiVo Takedown Request"

This is really irritating behavior on TiVo's part- but they might have been "forced" to protect their trademark graphic. Hopefully the author can just replace the "TiVo Guy" icon with something else that won't infringe so it can get back on the Android Market.

You can still download it here: https://github.com/arantius/TiVo-Commander/downloads and install the app as a "sideload" instead of through the Market.


----------



## shamilian (Mar 27, 2003)

crxssi said:


> Wow- I totally missed this:
> 
> http://www.gizmolovers.com/2011/12/...-android-market-due-to-tivo-takedown-request/
> 
> ...


I think he is working on a new version: "less-infringey" branch....

Rename "TiVo Commander" to "Open Commander for TiVo".


----------



## DrewG5 (Dec 13, 2011)

This was the first app I got after going back to TiVo. Works extremely well considering it is not an official app from TiVo directly.

The wife has the iPhone TiVo app although it is an official app personally I do prefer this one, though I have to admit I do like the ability to remotely program the tivo through the iPhone app.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Official App is now available.

https://market.android.com/details?id=com.tivophone.android


----------



## bd177 (Oct 22, 2010)

Here is one:
market.android.com/details?id=com.tivophone.android

didn't see the previous post.


----------



## jonbig (Sep 22, 2003)

Now if it would run on my Logitech Review, I'd be in heaven...


----------



## brianwix (Jan 6, 2012)

Wow, official android app is 15MB in size (as listed in the Market)! Going to have a hard time fitting that on my still awesome but somewhat aging EVO 4G....

Just did the actual install and application settings shows the installed size as 4MB, phew.


----------



## nelamvr6 (Nov 24, 2009)

The new official works pretty well on my Samsung Galaxy 10.1 tablet! I would like to see landscape mode, especially when browsing the listings guide...


----------



## DonaldBurns65144 (Jan 11, 2011)

Amazon hasn't loaded the app into their marketplace (so far) and have locked out the Google market and so the Kindle Fire doesn't support it yet.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

It is not showing at all for the Xoom, which is puzzling.

I installed it on my phone, anyway. Others are right. It is kinda slow. But it does have a guide function, which TiVo Commander does not have. But the guide seems so slow as to be almost unusable, and with no on-the-fly filters. Has nice sound effects. I like the layout.

Has a lot of promise! They need to speed it up some, but most importantly, it absolutely needs to support all honeycomb+ tablets!


----------



## Worf (Sep 15, 2000)

DonaldBurns65144 said:


> Amazon hasn't loaded the app into their marketplace (so far) and have locked out the Google market and so the Kindle Fire doesn't support it yet.


TiVo has to submit the app to Amazon for approval - Amazon doesn't grab apps from the Marketplace.

It's just like all the other marketplaces out there - developers have to submit to AppsLib, SlideMe, etc. It's why those marketplaces have far fewer apps. This is important for those who have Androids without Market access (there's a lot out there).


----------



## DonaldBurns65144 (Jan 11, 2011)

Worf said:


> TiVo has to submit the app to Amazon for approval - Amazon doesn't grab apps from the Marketplace.
> 
> It's just like all the other marketplaces out there - developers have to submit to AppsLib, SlideMe, etc. It's why those marketplaces have far fewer apps. This is important for those who have Androids without Market access (there's a lot out there).


Knew that, but still sucks that Amazon limits apps by locking out the Android marketplace vs. their own limited market. Didn't want to root the Fire, but might be the only solution for now.


----------



## nelamvr6 (Nov 24, 2009)

I have uninstalled this app from my Galaxy tab.

It was not working as well as I originally thought.

For one thing, I had to sing into Tivo.com each and every time I tried to use it. It would not stay logged in. On top of that it had trouble finding my box, I frequently had to "reset application".

Additionally, the remote function would not format correctly. this app is designed for phones and 7" tablets, so my 10" screen was giving it fits apparently.

It shows promise, but it still needs some work. I really would like to see landscape display also.


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

I am most disappointed by the guide search. I can find programs well enough, but the info available about the program doesn't include when the heck it actually comes on. I was curions if I could use the app to find out when the NFL playoff games start today, and had to follow what seemed like dozens of links before I finally got to an info screen about the program that included the start time.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

nelamvr6 said:


> I have uninstalled this app from my Galaxy tab.
> It was not working as well as I originally thought.
> 
> For one thing, I had to sing into Tivo.com each and every time I tried to use it. It would not stay logged in. On top of that it had trouble finding my box, I frequently had to "reset application".
> ...


1) You should only need to sign into the program using the "Tivo.com" login if you are not on the same network as the TiVo (for example, you are using 3G or off-site).

2) The remote will work and display properly under Honeycomb (Android 3.X), but only if you choose zoom instead of stretch (or the other way around). Of course, that means it will lower the resolution of all the rest of the application, which is yucky.

3) There is no need for a landscape mode right now. It isn't designed for tablets, it is designed, essentially, for phones. Trying to support two orientations for a specialized app on a small screen is very difficult. Especially since the result wouldn't be very useful. Much better that they spend their time:

(a) Speeding it up, especially the guide.
(b) Fixing the extremely irritating situation that you have to "search for the Premiere" every time you restart the application.
(c) Working on the real tablet version.
(d) Fixing bugs.


----------



## DeWitt (Jun 30, 2004)

Runs pretty sweet on Ice Cream Sandwich 4.02 on the Galaxy Nexus. Pretty nice effort. I use the iPad app, so that will still be the go to choice, but having it on the phone is nice.

Handles two Premieres smoothly. Only small issue I saw was some weird font rendering in the far right column in the guide. It is different from the iPad app, so I am still learning the tricks to use it.


----------



## ICPGr8Milenko (Jan 8, 2012)

DeWitt said:


> Runs pretty sweet on Ice Cream Sandwich 4.02 on the Galaxy Nexus. Pretty nice effort. I use the iPad app, so that will still be the go to choice, but having it on the phone is nice.
> 
> Handles two Premieres smoothly. Only small issue I saw was some weird font rendering in the far right column in the guide. It is different from the iPad app, so I am still learning the tricks to use it.


Question for you man. I'm using a GN as well and the app won't find my Tivo. They're both on network, but Scan returns nothing. Are you actually connected to the Tivo? Or just to the account?


----------



## nelamvr6 (Nov 24, 2009)

crxssi said:


> 1) You should only need to sign into the program using the "Tivo.com" login if you are not on the same network as the TiVo (for example, you are using 3G or off-site).


I know, and yet I still had to keep signing in. Even though my tablet and my Tivo are both on the same network.



> 2) The remote will work and display properly under Honeycomb (Android 3.X), but only if you choose zoom instead of stretch (or the other way around). Of course, that means it will lower the resolution of all the rest of the application, which is yucky.


Thanks, I did not know that. But since I've already un-installed it I won't be trying this until the next release.



> 3) There is no need for a landscape mode right now. It isn't designed for tablets, it is designed, essentially, for phones. Trying to support two orientations for a specialized app on a small screen is very difficult. Especially since the result wouldn't be very useful. Much better that they spend their time:


I think that *I *will decide which features I think are needed, than you very much. There are literally thousands of apps that manage supporting multiple size displays in both portrait and landscape. And designing an app like this only for phones seems silly to me anyway.



> (a) Speeding it up, especially the guide.
> (b) Fixing the extremely irritating situation that you have to "search for the Premiere" every time you restart the application.
> (c) Working on the real tablet version.
> (d) Fixing bugs.


Tivo is a fairly large company compared to a lot of app developers. If they can't manage doing all of the thing you suggest need addressing (I agree they all need to be addressed) AND coming up with an app that can support landscape mode, then they should outsource this app's development to a better bunch of coders.


----------



## DeWitt (Jun 30, 2004)

ICPGr8Milenko said:


> Question for you man. I'm using a GN as well and the app won't find my Tivo. They're both on network, but Scan returns nothing. Are you actually connected to the Tivo? Or just to the account?


Found both Premieres no issue. I have the iPad app and so had already gone through turning on network remote etc.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

nelamvr6 said:


> I think that *I *will decide which features I think are needed, than you very much. There are literally thousands of apps that manage supporting multiple size displays in both portrait and landscape. And designing an app like this only for phones seems silly to me anyway.


Don't worry. From what I understand, TiVo Inc is already working on a tablet app (or a tablet mode update for the existing app). Generally, apps like this are hard-coded for one way or the other based on screen size.

The tablet app will, no doubt, be landscape, because that is the most natural way to use that form factor.


----------



## gmogoody (Nov 11, 2011)

I like it for a first go round. My one pep peeve is that once you log in to your tivo there is no way to exit out of the App. The back button keeps on going back and forth between the last two screens viewed. As with any App hitting the Home button exits but the App is still running. You need to use a task killer or the OS to kill the App.


----------



## DCleary (Dec 20, 2008)

I have intermittent success connecting. I have the same issue with the iPad app. I have restarted the router and both my boxes. One box in particular never gets discovered. I have enabled Network remote and reset the "video sharing" and "video downloads" on Tivo.com


----------



## DeWitt (Jun 30, 2004)

YMMV but I have my Tivos set up with fixed IP addresses rather than use DHCP. This seemed to smooth things out considerably with Tivo connectivity in general.


----------



## DCleary (Dec 20, 2008)

DeWitt said:


> YMMV but I have my Tivos set up with fixed IP addresses rather than use DHCP. This seemed to smooth things out considerably with Tivo connectivity in general.


I know my TiVo on my access point is using a fixed IP but doesn't always get found. The TiVo wired to the router never gets found. TiVo Commander works fine but then I specify the IP address.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

To those with connectivity issues, I would speculate that either you have a router/switch that is performing some type of filtering on the inside network (in which case, that would have to be identified and changed), or something else on your network is confusing the issue. For example, it could be the wireless on your router is NAT'ing to the test of the wired network, setting up your wifi devices as a totally different network.

I suggest a first step would be to unplug (and wifi-disconnect) all other equipment off your network, leaving just the TiVo and the Android device (and the router, of course). If that doesn't work, try assigning a static IP address in the TiVo, itself.


----------

